

Running R on AWS - vladiim
http://blogs.aws.amazon.com/bigdata/post/Tx3IJSB6BMHWZE5/Running-R-on-AWS

======
chenja
very useful article! two other options I used before are just installing base
R on EC2, or using this RStudio AMI I found from a Google search:
[http://www.louisaslett.com/RStudio_AMI/](http://www.louisaslett.com/RStudio_AMI/)

